# Rescued Vizsla x Lab pup



## Emilygreasley (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi all,

My husband and I recently rescued a 4/5 month old Vizsla x Lab. He had been born at the Dog's Trust and rehomed however he was returned as their landlord decided that they weren't allowed to have a dog any more (think I would have moved personally!!)
Anyway we've had him two weeks now and a few things are becoming apparent... we both work full time so he gets a walk in the morning then breakfast then a last minute toilet trip. Between us and my mum, we are there at least an hour over lunch when he gets another quick walk or play in the garden plus a small lunch (we are in the process of phasing this third meal out out). As soon as we get home he gets his dinner then after half a rest another walk. While he's left during the day (max 4 hours at a time) he is an angel. So far (touch wood) he hasn't chewed anything he shouldn't, doesn't bark and hasn't had any accidents. By all appearances he goies into his crate and sleeps until we come home judging by the way he comes yawning and stretching out of it when we get back. When we take him for a walk, he's lovely on the lead, says hello nicely to other dogs, doesn't bark when dogs bark at him from behind gates etc. He doesn't bark when someone's at the door or when guests arrive. However, when we're in the house with him, he's a bit manic! Just will not settle at all. If we look at him funny he'll bark at us, if we tell him to sit and don't give him the toy we have quick enough he'll bark at us, he likes a cuddle but soon gets too mouthy/bitey meaning we stand up and ignore him which makes him bark at us. Sometimes he'll jump on the sofa or start chewing the coffee table and if we say 'no' he'll bark at us... he is like a moody teenager with a major attitude problem who likes to talk back all the time!!
Unfortunately this is making a rod for his own back - my husband was planning on being able to take him to work with him a few days a week so he wouldn't be by himself but the fact he won't settle means that he can't. Some evenings this will also mean that we have to shut him away in the kitchen (very careful for this not to become like a punishment as he spends his days in there) as there appears to be nothing we can do to settle him down - as soon as he's by himself he's quiet as a mouse chewing away on his antler or kong. Any advice?! Is this just an age thing? We are starting training this week with a 1:1 class followed by group classes.

Thanks!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Rescued Vizsla x Lab pub*

At two weeks with you, he is just trying to figure out house rules.
First I'm going to say how lucky you are that he doesn't destroy things when left alone. Some Vizslas are very vocal, and don't mind giving you a good talking to, to get what they want. 
Have you thought about clicker training?
Without giving him any type of direction, the second he stops barking, click and treat. Later after he starts to get the idea that quite is what is getting him the treat, start to adding a command with it.
He is still young, so I wouldn't rule out him getting to go to work with your husband. If fact him having more interaction during the day, may be just the ticket to him calming down some. Maybe try half days at work, and see how it goes.


----------



## sillybluecreature (Oct 6, 2013)

*Re: Rescued Vizsla x Lab pub*

We've gone through a barking stage at home, it's actually much harder to fix when they bark outside. There's alot of advice to train them to bark on command so you can train them to stop barking. We've tried this with varying success since we can only stop her from barking once she starts (I'd love her not to bark so much at all). She understands the "shush" command now but alot of her barking is almost automatic (she barks when she is frustrated and can't figure something out, she barks when she's excited to attack a toy, or just when she wants to go!).

When Whiskey is too energetic, I try to train her (to get out her energy and focus) while whispering. For some reason she seems to quiet down faster when I'm whispering commands, maybe she picks up the energy? Another thing to do is as soon as she is barking and jumping I turn my back and wait until she is quiet and sitting, then give attention, each time I wait for more quiet. Also try to tell him what to do, instead of what not to do. For instance, instead of telling him just "no" to stop biting the table, tell him to come and sit next to you, then lie down, then sit and as a reward hold a chew toy and let him chew on that while you hold it. I like to make Whiskey "work" between her misbehaving and her getting attention so she doesn't make the link that misbehaving means attention.

Finally, we loved bullysticks, himalayan chews, antlers, kongs, ice cubes, and those toys with plastic bottles that she could crush.


----------



## Emilygreasley (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks for your comments! We had our first training session 1:1 last night which was really good - we started clicker training which he picked up quite quickly so that's definitely something we'll look to develop on! It definitely wore his brain out abit so we had a relatively quiet evening. 
TexasRed I'm really hoping the lack of destruction continues into adolescence!! He's a good boy really a think it is just settling in, getting a feel for us and it is the 4th place he's lived so that's probably all very unsettling!


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

I agree with TexasRed. Taking him to work may well improve the situation.

We have two Vizslas and they are quite happy to sleep the morning away but they do like to be with me - as I type I have one curled up each side of me on the sofa like armrests! I can only comment on the Vizsla half of your dog but as a breed they really don't like being left and the anxiety is bound to have an adverse effect on their behaviour.

Exercise is also important. You seem to be taking him out quite often but does he get chance to get off lead at all? A pup needs a good run around to burn off that excess energy!


----------



## Emilygreasley (Dec 1, 2014)

Currently he isn't off lead as we want to be a bit more confident in his recall. He does get to run around when we go to the in laws as they have enclosed paddocks where we can practise recall safely. 

Hopefully he will be able to go to work eventually but at the moment he makes it impossible - being a vizsla arm rest would be ideal but he goes the whole day without settling down making it stressful for him and for my other half who is unable to get anything done!

Once we are all more comfortable with his training we will try starting to introduce a couple of half days at work


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Oh how quickly you forget! My girls are two and a half and one and a half and I have already forgotten what they are like at that age. I'm so used to them being calm and settled in the mornings that I forget that they weren't always that way and I can now realise how work may not be practical yet - it will come though


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes, brain work definably tires them. Try to find a good balance of physical exercise, and brain work to keep them, and you happy. A good many of us use check cords with young dogs. Gives the pup more room to run, while you work on recall.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Would love to see some pictures of your new pup.


----------



## Emilygreasley (Dec 1, 2014)

After saying he's a bit mad I can only find pics of him lying down!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Beautiful boy! He is probably just plotting his next move.


----------



## Emilygreasley (Dec 1, 2014)

It wouldn't surprise me!! The bottom picture is first thing in the morning... he is not a morning dog!


----------



## Element (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi and welcome,

I'm a rather new comer to the world of Vizsla's and have thought more than once that I had bitten off more than we could chew (or have chewed off). I believe we are still studying each other to learn personalities - we are making progress. Our lil girl along with the barking when we can't figure out her need - and the biting and playing way to rough for us senior play toys, she also urinated where ever pleased her. I swear this was a punishment to us and had decided it was either doggie downers or find her a new home as we obviously were not working her enough for her comfort. 

I turned to my niece who works with a canine behaviorist - jackpot!! This is one of her suggestions that is working great for us all. We now give all of Elements food in a challenging form - of course there is the Kong methods (she suggested wetting dry kibble a bit and freezing inside - wow, works great!) Or hiding her dry kibble around the house - all over. Her reasoning is that making them hunt with their nose burns just about as much energy as a walk or short run. I cannot believe the difference this has made.

Of course tug-a-war is a relatively blood free activity also. Oh and believe it or not - Element absolutely loves the Thunder shirt - she will actually find it and want it put on - night and day too. I'm sure each baby has their own triggers and solutions, but I'm learning to think outside of the box and it's been a fun ride.

Good Luck
Joyce


----------



## miru (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello,

I am also a newcomer to the vizsla world ,but Leo is now almost 7 months old and we went through different difficult moments together(lots of them supported by kind people on this site 

Barking was not a problem ,he was generally silent or responding easily to "hushh",but being mad at home,especially in the evening,still is his style.I thought it is because he stays alone 4-5 hours in the afternoon,sleeping (he comes to greet us from the bedroom)and then he has lots of energy that can not be consumed during the on -leash walk that he gets in the evening.We try to calm him down with training and play but tug of war brings even more excitement and lately some new sharkies...so NO more!

I am happy to reassure you though ,about taking him to work.For Leo this was a gradual process of defining territory in my office,learning to greet people ,not to(always) jump on them,learning to do without permanent attention,and finally becoming a sleepy "office vizsla" that greets people and then cuddles at his place.This gives us time together and also brings good feelings at work as he is nice and friendly.
So...don't give up!If you can have some space to tolerate some trial and error days(or half days)it really is worthy.

Wish you lots of luck and good moments with your beautiful pup

Miru


----------



## Emilygreasley (Dec 1, 2014)

It is definitely challenging!! There have been some extremely frustrating moments and we’re only 2 and a half weeks in so I’m sure there’ll be more! Interesting about the urinating – before we realised that 7pm was ‘go mad’ time, Ted would always wee on the carpet without warning at about 7 every evening, even if he’d only recently been out. We’ve managed to get ahead of this now so he goes out at 7pm for a wee and a bit of play (we try fetch but he tends to get distracted by bits of grass and leaves!) Tug of war also sends him a bit mad and ends up with him not watching where his teeth are going…

The biting is something we really need to get sorted next – whenever we do a clicker training session, he’ll take the treat then nip the ends of my fingers just to make sure there’s no more. If I point and tell him to lie down, he’ll lie down but will bite my finger on the way down!! I’ll be asking about this at our class on Saturday but any tips for getting past this would be much appreciated – he also bites/mouths at your hand when he says hello, not so much with us anymore but when he says hello to new people which is much more concerning. It’s never malicious more, ‘you’re new, let me see how you taste’

We will definitely try out the food tricks! May have to invest in a couple more Kongs to get a bit of a rotation going. I’d not heard of a Thunder shirt before – interesting one to bear in mind especially during the next few months as adolescence kicks in! With the barking, more for my sanity than anything else, I’ve started trying to translate his barks into human speak e.g. Ted barks when we’re sat having dinner translation ‘for God’s sake mum, why do I get boring old dog biscuits and you get steak and chips, it’s soooo unfair!’ or I tell him to get off the counter top, Ted barks translation ‘Haha look at me, oh cr*p you’re getting up you must mean business, best get down now’

Nice to know that we’re not alone in the trials and tribulations!!

Emily


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

When mine are young, I just crate them during dinner.
It makes for a more relaxed meal, not having to jump up and correct the pup.
My dogs now just lay on the carpet and wait on us to finish dinner. They know they get nothing, until we finished. My husband always saves them something, and calls them over before he leaves the table.
There is a exception to this. My daughter would sneak food to her pup under the table when she was young. She has grownup, and doesn't live with us any longer, but Lucy will still slip under the table, and nudge anyone that sits in that chair.


----------

